# Sollen die Rubriken des Software-Forums bestehen bleiben oder geändert werden?



## Administrator (23. Juni 2007)

*Sollen die Rubriken des Software-Forums bestehen bleiben oder geändert werden?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## SteveatMC (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sollen die Rubriken des Software-Forums bestehen bleiben oder geändert werden?*

In meinen Augen ist die Unterteilung völlig okay. Schwerpunkte des Forums sollten weiterhin Spiele und Hardware sein.

Wer Software-Themen sucht, ist bei den vorhandenen Foren gut aufgehoben.


----------



## XyberXenon (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sollen die Rubriken des Software-Forums bestehen bleiben oder geändert werden?*

Hi,

auch ich finde die Unterteilung OK.

Das einzige was mir nicht so zusagt (das mögen manche anders sehen) ist, das es zu großen Titeln gleich eigene Foren (oder wie man das nennt) gibt.

Müssen sich Games wie Gothik 3 nicht auch in die Reihe der Rollenspiele einordnen. Denn es gibt auch gute, nicht bekannte Titel, sollten die dann nicht auch ein Forum geniesen?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sollen die Rubriken des Software-Forums bestehen bleiben oder geändert werden?*



			
				XyberXenon am 14.07.2007 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> auch ich finde die Unterteilung OK.
> 
> ...



Der Grund, weshalb bestimmte Spiele ein eigenes Forum haben, ist folgender: zu manchen Spielen gibt es dermaßen viele Threads, dass diese ein Genre-Forum "verstopfen" würden. Zum Beispiel World of WarCraft - hier gibt es 1615 Threads - diese würden, gäbe es kein eigenes WOW-Forum, das Rollenspiel-Forum tierisch zumüllen.

@ Topic: ich bin mit der Unterteilung zufrieden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sollen die Rubriken des Software-Forums bestehen bleiben oder geändert werden?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 14.07.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Topic: ich bin mit der Unterteilung zufrieden.



Dito.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sollen die Rubriken des Software-Forums bestehen bleiben oder geändert werden?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 14.07.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grund, weshalb bestimmte Spiele ein eigenes Forum haben, ist folgender: zu manchen Spielen gibt es dermaßen viele Threads, dass diese ein Genre-Forum "verstopfen" würden. Zum Beispiel World of WarCraft - hier gibt es 1615 Threads - diese würden, gäbe es kein eigenes WOW-Forum, das Rollenspiel-Forum tierisch zumüllen.


Dann sollte man mMn aber auch konsequenter sein. Ich denke da z.B. an Stalker, das anfangs das Action-Forum fast komplett übernommen hat. Es wurden zwar einige Threads angepinnt (sind sie übrigens immer noch) aber ein eigenes Unterforum gab es dazu nicht. Mich haben die vielen Stalker Threads ganz schön genervt. 



> @ Topic: ich bin mit der Unterteilung zufrieden.


Ich auch. 

SSA


----------



## XyberXenon (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sollen die Rubriken des Software-Forums bestehen bleiben oder geändert werden?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 14.07.2007 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sollte man mMn aber auch konsequenter sein. Ich denke da z.B. an Stalker, das anfangs das Action-Forum fast komplett übernommen hat. Es wurden zwar einige Threads angepinnt (sind sie übrigens immer noch) aber ein eigenes Unterforum gab es dazu nicht.



Das meinte ich eigentlich damit. Wenn schon große Spiele ein eigenes Forum erhalten, dann aber alle. Und wenn man durchsucht gibt es da schon einige! Das würde dann seeehr viele Foren geben. Das wäre ne Gradnwanderung, welche Titel ein eigenes Forum erhalten. 

Aber ansich bin ich mal zufrieden!


----------



## Golden1ce (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sollen die Rubriken des Software-Forums bestehen bleiben oder geändert werden?*



			
				SYSTEM am 23.06.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Die Software des Forums sollte von Grund auf überdacht werden. Unübersichtlich, kompliziert und man merkt erst beim Lesen, dass es ein Gamerforum ist.


----------

